# Hobbycraft JU-88



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my 1/48 JU-88


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice! Great job on the 'camo

Steve


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

